# Help for Novice on Electric Mountain Bike.



## scotsmac (Jan 30, 2019)

I have just received a Ridley Elykk c xt 2018.

Now on handlebar the gears are on right side, and on left the adjuster for setting the amount of help. Settings of Boost, Eco, Trial, Walk.
Now obviously Boost has the most powered help.
Now when I set of on journey and I want max help, ( Max speed ), I set it on boost. 
Now my question, when Im riding and I want more engine help, go faster, do I ONLY pedal harder and faster ? Or do I press the upper switch on handlebar bit like a throttle to get more power, whilst Im riding. Can the switch be used when in motion ? Or is it as I think, Set to desired setting, then no longer touch the control, and solely use the pedals for more speed and help from engine.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

The idea behind the Shimano “Trail” mode is that the bike’s motor controller adapts to your riding so that you don’t have to manipulate the assist level so much.

On my Yamaha PW-SE powered bike, I use the power selector like a front shifter; “ECO” assist level for most riding, “STANDARD” for riding a long hill or into the wind, “HIGH” for a steep hill or out-of-the-saddle tech climbing. It took me a couple of months to get used to the high setting; I was more liked to spin the rear wheel and stop on a hill because I wasn’t used to the extra torque. Now that I’ve got my muscle memory adapted to the eBike that’s not a problem for me, though.

At first you might want to just use trail mode all the time and as you get experience on the bike use boost mode as needed. If you decide that you want more or less assistance you can use Shimano’s app to customize the assistance in trail mode.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm intrigued, you dropped £2-£3K on a bike without understanding how it works? If you purchased it from a dealer they need a kick up the ar** for not giving you a full explanation.

Have a look at the UK EMBN Youtube videos and the EMTB forum;

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Txz5nUDD14vCdNSU_JydQ

https://www.emtbforums.com/

Being UK (London?) based you may find local riders on the forum and their monthly rideout may be reachable for you.

The different modes are simply how much extra assistance the motor gives you, at the expense of range. Hence 'Eco' mode is the most economic giving you the best range with some assistance. But you'd struggle to pedal up a very steep hill in Eco mode.

Also you mention top speed, but Cat1 ebikes like most mainstream UK bikes have the motor's boost limited and it cuts out at 15.5mph, that doesn't stop you going faster but you're using your own power.

The walk mode propels the bike at walking pace as long as you're holding the button, making it easier to walk it up a hill for instance.


----------



## scotsmac (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for reply.
Ok I understand the less assist the longer the battery life.
So for example, I have a ride on road , then some off roading.
For the road journey , I set the assist in Trial mode. 
Whilst Im riding, I go faster by pedaling more, and changing the gears. ( I do not try alter the assist whilst pedaling, bit like an excelerator pedal. Keep clicking the assist up for more power and down for less. This is WRONG ?. ) 
I say this as at first I thought to get more power when riding the bike I was clicking the assist from trial up to boast, thinking that this was how I altered assist, and go faster.
So now the correct procedure. Set assist level before Im on bike. Then pedal and change gear, and pedal power more and less. For a journey on road Ill normally be in trial, then for steep hills and off roading Ill set it at boost. 
When changing from the road to off road. Would I normally dismount , then change setting from trial to boost,Then remount and ride, altering my speed by more or less pedal power, and up and down the gears. when moving from road to steep off roading ?
My bike was bought for me to use when I move to Scotland. I will be doing loads off roading. So my time now until I move will be getting full understanding off the bike.
I think now if what I said above is more or less correct, I will soon get to grips with the workings.
Im also fairly sure Ill take away the sensor controlling the speed limit. As soon Im a bit more confident on the bike, the sensor comes off. Im slightly concerned that it effects the warranty. However I will try find a way to de mobilize it, without it being detected keeping the warranty ok


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

You can change the assist level whenever you want - you don't need to stop. 

Try using Eco more as it will help you improve your fitness and teach you to use the gears for best progress rather than just adding more assist.

Please be aware that removing your bike's speed limit will invalidate the warranty and even if you remove the device the bike's software may have logged the increased speed. Also what we don't need on shared trails are riders flying along at 30mph especially if they're inexperienced. 
On this forum where the majority are from the US and have fought long and hard for access to their countries trails for non-ebikes you'll find few fans of ebikes especially those that have been modded.


If you watch the videos on EMBN and you'll see they go plenty fast enough on standard bikes so learn some skills and trail etiquette first and you'll find speed comes naturally.


----------



## scotsmac (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't worry , their will be no boy racer going on. Im 60. The bike is predominantly for use with my camper van. Im a fly fisher on rivers. So I will be parking the van, then using the bike up and down forestry roads, and along river sides, where appropriate. Also soon Ill be living in rural Scotland, and I plan using the bike is main mode of transport. The electric help was to help get me out their, and leaving the car.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Sounds idyllic, hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The less assist is good if it is wet/slippery but if you have good grip more assist is an option. Select an easy path that is kind of straight and spend 1 hour adjust your speed never touching that lever, so only shifting gears like we used to do without assist. You will get used to that option. Later you might repeat that exercise but playing with assist levels. Obviously if you have good traction, a short trip you can use your legs less or use them more for riding 3-5 hours on your battery.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

How will you charge your batteries in the van? And speaking of batteries, if you mod the bike to go faster, be aware of the effect on range.


----------

